# Pruning threads



## amber (Jan 21, 2006)

Sometimes I respond to threads, then realize they are dated from about a year or two ago.  Shouldnt these be archived?  I see posts on here from 2004.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 22, 2006)

My thought is why? Just because they are old doesn't mean they aren't good. I have been, and I am now, a moderator at a different forum not related to cooking, and on occassion "oldies but goodies" are ressurected. That at a forum with far fewer members then here. 

I think they should stay how they are unless server space becomes an issue. Then again, I am not a moderator here, so this is merely my opinion.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 22, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> My thought is why? Just because they are old doesn't mean they aren't good. I have been, and I am now, a moderator at a different forum not related to cooking, and on occassion "oldies but goodies" are ressurected. That at a forum with far fewer members then here.
> 
> I think they should stay how they are unless server space becomes an issue. Then again, I am not a moderator here, so this is merely my opinion.


 
Exactly. If you want to add more to the thread or bump up the thread because either you didn't see it or you weren't a member at that time, then by all means, do so.


----------



## amber (Feb 1, 2006)

I would think it takes band width to maintain all these old posts?


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2006)

I love it when one of the old posts pop up... please don't take them away.


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I would think it takes band width to maintain all these old posts?


Everything takes bandwidth, but we have no shortage of that. It is a huge benefit to have as much info on the site as possible. New members can come and see old info that is new to them. This is a huge repository of useful info regardless of when it was posted.


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I love it when one of the old posts pop up... please don't take them away.


Don't you worry about a thing. they are not going anywhere


----------



## licia (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree there is so much information we can take advantage of.  I hope I get to all of it.............eventually!


----------

